# Jimi Hendrix.



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just some pics of my 5g tank and the blue/white marble combtail I got from Athena a few months back... it's been really fun to watch him grow from a tiny fry and get his adult colors.

...And in keeping with my habit of naming fish after rock stars I named him Jimi Hendrix... it was more ironic when he was white though.

Excuse the blurriness... my camera is terrible!

When I first got him...









2 Months Later:









His digs:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What a great looking tank and betta!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank kelly........Jimmy Hendrix is one of the best guitarist in the world....I like Jeff Beck too


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  with only 2 tanks now he gets pampered... especially since the goldfish have ripped up all my efforts at planting their tank!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

What deluxe digs for your betta! I wish I could get MY betta tanks this green! Jimi looks just like MY bettas who I've raised from youngsters (bred by another BCA member). I have two males but they've both developed completely different colours - one ended up going VERY red (a surprise!) and the other now has a lovely burgundy "painted" effect on his fins. The female still looks very much like your photos of Jimi.
Would love to see a pic of what yours looks like now!


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

that's funny, i've named my fish after guitar players too. jimi (hendrix) is a green mandarin, leo (fender) is a clown, gretchen (aka gretch guitar brand) is another clown, and a domino damsel is buddy (guy - because buddy guy had a polka dot guitar) ...somehow combined 2 hobbies


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> What deluxe digs for your betta! I wish I could get MY betta tanks this green! Jimi looks just like MY bettas who I've raised from youngsters (bred by another BCA member). I have two males but they've both developed completely different colours - one ended up going VERY red (a surprise!) and the other now has a lovely burgundy "painted" effect on his fins. The female still looks very much like your photos of Jimi.
> Would love to see a pic of what yours looks like now!


Did you get your bettas from athena? If so, they may be related.


----------



## shaystar (Jan 12, 2011)

I love how green Jimi's tank is! rock on!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice set-up, Kelly


----------

